# Crowe - Live at the Cameron House in Toronto on Thurs Oct 24th



## ssydor (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey there,
My band (Crowe) is playing at the Cameron House in Toronto (408 Queen Street west), on Thurs Oct 24th.
We are bringing along our good friends "Bison Sound" to kick off the evening!
Come on out for a great night of live local music! Shoot me a message and i'll put you on the guest list.

You can check us out online at 

http://www.crowemusic.ca, or on facebook at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Crowe/215483955193445

And you can download our debut album (for free), at http://crowetunes.bandcamp.com

Thanks, hope to see you there!


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi ssydor,

Can't get to B-town (?) but thanks for the tunes.

Listening now.
http://crowetunes.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I checked out your website and listened to some of your tunes. You guys rock. Good luck on Oct. 24.


----------



## ssydor (Dec 12, 2012)

Just a Reminder that my band (Crowe) is playing at the Cameron House in Toronto (408 Queen Street west), next week on Thurs Oct 24th.
We are bringing along our good friends "Bison Sound" to kick off the evening!
Come on out for a great night of live local music! Shoot me a message and i'll put you on the guest list.

You can check us out online at 

http://www.crowemusic.ca, or on facebook at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Crowe/215483955193445

And you can download our debut album (for free), at http://crowetunes.bandcamp.com

Thanks, hope to see you there!


----------

